
Startup Cargo Cults: What They Are and How to Avoid Them - danieltillett
https://codingvc.com/startup-cargo-cults-what-they-are-and-how-to-avoid-them/
======
danieltillett
This has been posted a couple of time already, but for some reason it as got
zero traction.

I have always found it really worthwhile to question my assumptions - when I
have been bitten in the backside it is always because of something I assumed
to be true that wasn't.

